# agent!bikes Smith Rad geklaut - 100  Belohnung



## k4.MUDin (24. Februar 2007)

hi leutz,
der grund warum ich hier schreibe ist leider nicht so toll - mir wurde gestern am samstag mein weinroter agentbikes smith rahmen in Johannes/Nürnberg geklaut.
hier mal ein foto des ungefähren zustands:







falls ihr des ding irgendwo rumfahren sehen solltet, kloppt den typen runter, ruft die polizei oder sagt zumindestens mir bescheid wo/wann usw ^^ 
oder wenn ihr hinweise habt wo das rad ist, auch melden!!!

so mal kurz zur ausstattung:
so wie oben auf dem bild, nur das die sattelstange inzwischen silber ist, singlespeed drauf ist (ganz markant: hinten wurden die ritzel so gemixt, das ein kleines in der mitte ist und die grossen aussen - so als billig-kettenführung)
und wie gehabt:

2 singletrack laufräder
dmr moto mäntel
agentbikes smith rot - das rechts hintere ausfallende hat eine "s-kurve" drinnen - hatte sich mal verbogen... serien nummer wüsste ich auch noch...
rockshox psylo (total kaputt - federt sich immer kürzer rein bis minimum - und lockout halbkaputt)
*2 julie bremsen (die hintere hat keinen druckpunkt mehr - falls einer von euch im radladen arbeitet bitte guggen ob da jemand was befüllen lässt...  *am adapter wurde rumgeschliffen, weils net 100% mitm rahmen kompatibel war)
truvativ husselfelt lenker/vorbau (lenker hat ne dicke schramme auf der rechten seite)
truvativ boxguide - ebenfalls extrem viel auf der innenseite abgeschliffen, weil nich 100% kompatibel
brave seatgrab sattle
el toro kurbeln + dmr v8 pedale 


falls ihr irgendwelche teile davon sehen solltet, auf der strasse oder bei ebay oder im radladen reparatur oder so - meldet euch bitte!!!

es gibt natürlich auch eine belohnung!!! fürs rad so wies ist *100 euro*!!!

noch die nötigen kontaktdaten:

icq: 172939080
handy: 01795392569

ich hoffe wir finden das rad... sind ja doch keine 08/15 parts

danke... maddin


----------



## ragazza (24. Februar 2007)

Hoffe auch ,daß du es zurückbekommst.Wenn ich es finden würde möchte ich keine Belohnung dafür,du bist schon genug bestraft.Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

